# Tactics Repository?



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It seems like the Tactics section could do with a thread linking to a variety of select tactics threads. It would be a shame if some of the wonderful threads some people have posted just got consigned to the annals of history with other old threads noone responds to. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you want it, do it... I'll sticky it if its any good.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

List of Tactics threads for viewing convenience. Author will be stated if OP is a complete article, where there is no author, it is more of a community discussion. Also, all of them should be up-to-date for eighth edition, apart from a few general tactics threads that are still applicable today. If anything's off, just send me a PM and I'll change it.

*General Tactics*
On the Use of Magic by Sethis

8th Edition - Common Magic Items Review by squeek

List Building by Masked Jackal

Anvil and Hammer by Ancient Tiel' a fier

The Refused Flank by Ancient Tiel' a fier

How Much Frontage is Too Much?

Magic Phase Probability by Whizzwang

Likelihood of Random Movement/Charge Distances by Dave T Hobbit


*Army-Specific Tactics*
Beastmen: 
-----------
Beastmen, why not?

Beastmen in 8th

Beastmen Tips

Daemons of Chaos: 
------------------
Fateweaver's Spells

Beasts of Nurgle

Flamers vs. Bloodcrushers

Dark Elves: 
-----------
Dark Elf Core Tactics

Dark Elf Special Tactics

Dark Elf Magic Items by Masked Jackal

Fielding Malekith by Lither

Dwarfs: 
-------
Dwarfs in Eighth Edition by Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Empire: 
-------
State Troops Unit Size

Detachment Tactica: Ranged Units

Empire Assistance

Lizardmen: 
----------
Slann Lore Tactica by coke123

Lizardment Hunting Pack Tactica by coke123

Complete Guide to the Lizardmen in 8th by Sir_m1ke

Lizardmen Hero Choices by Sir_m1ke

Lizardmen Special Choices by sir_m1ke

Strength Vs. Attacks

Skink Priest Wargear

Why does everyone love Chakax?

Ogre Kingdoms: 
---------------
Ogre Compendium by Tim/Steve

Ogre Thundermace, worthwhile?

Orcs and Goblins: 
-----------------
Orcs and Goobers in 8th Edition by Whizzwang

Skaven: 
--------
Skavein in 8th by HiveMinder

Vampire Counts: 
---------------
Vampire Counts in 8th

Warriors of Chaos: 
------------------
Chaos Warrior Unit Size

Chaos Marauders: Best Setup

Best WOC Warmachine Hunters

Chaos Warriors counter to Metal Lore

Chaos Ogres - less or more?

Kholek Suneater

*Anti-... Tactics*

Versus Series: 
-------------
Versus...Gunlines

Versus... Skaven Slave Spam

Versus... Monsters

Versus... Hordes

Versus... Tomb King Chariot Blocks

Versus... Teclis

Versus... Slann

Versus... White Lions

Versus... Warmachines

Others: 
-------
Assassins

War Hydras


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Umm i think you forgot one high elves.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

screw HE they got a Teclis crutch, what about Brets


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> screw HE they got a Teclis crutch, what about Brets


As I recall, when I went through the threads, I couldn't even find any Brett tactics. I could be wrong though. All considered, there's not really many viable options for them, so there'll be less people trying to push boundaries there.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I know its a pity, I been searching the forum all day for a decent thread to no avail. I have however discovered that I do not like fighting dwarfs


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There are some match ups which are perfect storms... Ogres vs HE and WE vs TK (the way I play my WE at least) but Brets vs Dwarves/Empire is another pretty painful example.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just about anyone with good armor-punching capability is a pretty bad matchup for Bretts. Even Dark Elf Repeater Crossbows, with regular armor-piercing can do quite a number considering their cost relative to Brettonian knights. When you start pulling out handguns it's not even fair anymore.


----------

